# What's your leg workout routine like??



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just out of curiosity lads, what are your leg workout routines like??

Hammered my legs tonight and I'm saying the same thing I say everytime I do with a massive smile on my face... I'm IN BITS haha..

7 sets of kettle bell lunges, 20kg

5 sets of leg extensions starting from 30kg for 12 reps working my way up to 70kg for 12 reps

5 sets of squats, only did light in the squat rack tonight but it's the motion and then technique that matters anyway lol

5 sets on the leg press, 2 sets on 75kg, 3rd set on 150kg 4th set on 225kg and the last set for 300kg

To finish off I do two excercises on calves at 20reps per set for 5 sets...

Some of you might think this is a pointless post but I'm genuinely interested in seeing other peoples workouts, incase I fancy a change in future.....


----------



## Nevo23 (Jun 14, 2013)

What about hamstrings? Adductors?


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

leg day:

skip leg day


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nevo23 said:


> What about hamstrings? Adductors?


ATM I've given my hams a couple of weeks off... Just to give them a good shock when I do them again lol, nothing wrong with a "rest" now and again.... I do this on most body parts, break things up abit, just to try and keep them growing as much as I can....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Squats

Leg press

Standing calf raises

Leg extensions

Seated calf raises

Leg curls

The if I have the energy, walking lunges


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

noongains said:


> leg day:
> 
> skip leg day


Not a good idea considering legs produce more natural test than any of your other muscles do lol


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Adz The Rat said:


> Squats
> 
> Leg press
> 
> ...


Similar to mine then mate?  I think it's a good routine  not gonna do that one forever lol but it is treating me well


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Similar to mine then mate?  I think it's a good routine  not gonna do that one forever lol but it is treating me well


Yea close enough. Seems to be doing me ok, seeing development where I want it.


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Not a good idea considering legs produce more natural test than any of your other muscles do lol


Sure it does lol Is there much point in natural test?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

What's a leg work out?


----------



## Dazza95 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hack squats

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Squats

Leg press

Seated calf raises

Donkey calf raises

Crawl to the car (my weekly cardio)


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Adz The Rat said:


> Yea close enough. Seems to be doing me ok, seeing development where I want it.


That's all that matters, win win situation


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

noongains said:


> Sure it does lol Is there much point in natural test?


If your somebody that is looking to build a good foundation before eventually getting on gear then yeah, there's plenty point lol


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Shredders95 said:


> Hack squats
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> ...


Love the last part pal lol, "crawl to the car" haha, in my case I crawl upstairs once the mrs picks me up and wobble about for the rest of the evening hahahaha


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

What do you normally do to train your hams mate?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

leg press

hack squat

leg curl

ham curl

5-10 minute cycle to cool legs down normally got a mad pump after curls and this helps reduce soreness for me in the following days


----------



## Dazza95 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Love the last part pal lol, "crawl to the car" haha, in my case I crawl upstairs once the mrs picks me up and wobble about for the rest of the evening hahahaha


The Mrs picks you up?! Thats cheating... the final set of leg day is always clutch control on the way home haha


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

No one else use the vagina machines then?


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Corby said:


> What do you normally do to train your hams mate?


I just use the hamstring machines that are available in most gyms pal, just do more sets to make the excercises more effective.... But to be fair, when your doing squats and leg press and lunges, your working your hamstrings to a certain extent anyway...


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

zak007 said:


> leg press
> 
> hack squat
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with a warm down pal


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Shredders95 said:


> The Mrs picks you up?! Thats cheating... the final set of leg day is always clutch control on the way home haha


If I could drive mate I'd be in the same boat as you but unfortunately I can't  hahaha


----------



## Dazza95 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> If I could drive mate I'd be in the same boat as you but unfortunately I can't  hahaha


Keep it that way mate, that last set is quite literally life or death haha


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

About 10-12 sets of squats ranging from 3 reps to 30.

3sets 20 rep leg press

3 sets stiff legged deads

Done!!

Squats take everything out of me and couldnt do much more after them.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Pre-exhaust with Leg Extensions - 4 x 10-15 Reps

Squats - 4 x 5 Reps

Leg Press - 4 x 8-12 Reps

Leg Curls - 4 x 8-12 Reps

I used to go straight into Squats, then Leg Press, finishing off with Supersetting the Curls and Extensions. Found the Pre-exhaust better.

I'd love a Hack Squat machine... they can replace Squats anytime :whistling:


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Shredders95 said:


> Keep it that way mate, that last set is quite literally life or death haha


Hahaha, il just stick to watching my legs wobble like **** afterwards, take a quick seat waiting for the mrs and then get in bed when I get home  hahahaha


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

boutye911 said:


> About 10-12 sets of squats ranging from 3 reps to 30.
> 
> 3sets 20 rep leg press
> 
> ...


Boom, go hard or go home hahaha


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Echo said:


> Pre-exhaust with Leg Extensions - 4 x 10-15 Reps
> 
> Squats - 4 x 5 Reps
> 
> ...


I don't have an hack squat machine at my place neither  would love one haha!


----------



## Nevo23 (Jun 14, 2013)

Squat 2 warm up 6 heavy 4-8

Leg press wide 4 heavy 4-8

Leg press close 4 heavy 4-8

Lunges 4 sets 20

Leg extensions 50,30, 20, 15, 10, 30

Adductors 4 sets 25

That's pretty much what I do


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Why do u start off light on leg curls and extensions, well unless you do them in the beginning of the workout?
> 
> Do u not think it would be more be official to do more than one set at the heaviest weight you lift in the compounds?


To be honest, I start off light to get myself into the motion haha, break my way through the muscle and rip it bit by bit, my last 3 sets are 50kg,60kg&70kg, at 12 reps it gets pretty painful hahaha...


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Hamstring (words escaping me)

Leg Extensions

Leg Press machine

Leg press plates

Hack squat

calf raises

Then throw in some hip abductors/adductors


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

this week was Squats with chains added on leg extensions reverse hack squats lying leg curls and standing calf rasies


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nevo23 said:


> Squat 2 warm up 6 heavy 4-8
> 
> Leg press wide 4 heavy 4-8
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

hometrainer said:


> this week was Squats with chains added on leg extensions reverse hack squats lying leg curls and standing calf rasies


Think I need get some chains


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Think I need get some chains


they really do work well


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

hometrainer said:


> they really do work well


Can imagine... Makes people take notice aswell  haha


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Squat:

6 sets, 3 reps

Leg curls:

6 sets, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 20 reps

Leg Extensions:

6 sets, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 20 reps

Leg Press

4 sets, 50 reps

Or

10 sets, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 3, 3, 3, 1, 1 reps

Calf raises

4 sets, 25 reps.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Can imagine... Makes people take notice aswell  haha


it does when you drag them down the gym floor


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I'd hit it at the heaviest for the last 3 sets when the muscle wouldn't be as fatigued. Allows me lift heavier...
> 
> Mind uve prob better legs than me so I'll shut up!!!


Doesn't matter about who's got better legs love haha... But I tell you what, try doing everything in that order, the way I do it and see how you feel afterwards and then tell me, your going to be able to lift heavy on EVERYTHING you do and still complete your workout with the same damage caused afterwards lol... I could put money on you not being able to... Not an easy workout... Haha... I asked for feedback, so don't shut up lol


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

hometrainer said:


> it does when you drag them down the gym floor


Amen.. Hahahaha


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

My current routine is:

Hack squats

Leg press

Leg extensions

Smith calf press

Seated calf machine

Lying ham curls

All 3 sets of 10-12 reps


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Big Ste said:


> My current routine is:
> 
> Hack squats
> 
> ...


Get the lunges in there before hand... Nice little "warm up" for you haha


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

For legs I do 8 sets of squats at verying weights, max 5 reps, and also varying foot positions to work different leg areas.

I also do 5 sets of calf raises, between 5-10 reps and max weight possible.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Calf press on leg press - warmup, rest pause set

Standing calf press on ledge - warmup, heavy set, triple drop set

Lying hamstring curls - warmup, rest pause set

Hamstring dc stretch - failure

Lying hamstring curls - 20 plus rep set

Leg press - warmup, heavy set, 20 rep plus set

Quad dc stretch

Leg raises - heavy set, triple drop set

Hobble down the stairs of the gym - failure.


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Calf press on leg press - warmup, rest pause set
> 
> Standing calf press on ledge - warmup, heavy set, triple drop set
> 
> ...


Haha "hobble down the stairs of gym-failure" classic


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol, I don't do that much volume!!! I do 2 warm up sets squats then 5*5 sets
> 
> Then do 1 warm up front squats and 8*3 sets, may only get 6 reps on last set
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good routine love haha... Everyone's different obviously and different things work better for others, but when I'm doing lunges and leg extensions i prefer to go abit lighter because when it comes to leg press and squats I like to challenge myself and lift as heavy as I can on them excercises In particular lol, which is why I "save" abit of my strength for the later excercises, I'm sure 300kg on leg press for 12 reps and 140/160 on squats for 12 reps make up for the methods I use on leg extensions  haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Haha "hobble down the stairs of gym-failure" classic


I thought about putting in

Middle set of leg press - be sick/sometimes sh1t yourself

It happens mate we all know it but must don't admit lol


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> I thought about putting in
> 
> Middle set of leg press - be sick/sometimes sh1t yourself
> 
> It happens mate we all know it but must don't admit lol


Lmfao!! Mate, who would admit that? But yeah! Heavy leg press or squat, a **** or two try's escaping but if your good at holding it then you just avoid it lmfao! Definatly know the sickly feeling after getting off the leg press too hahahaha!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Haha "hobble down the stairs of gym-failure" classic


I actually don't train and anymore as they get smashed whilst I'm being sick in the way to the car. It trains them that hard that the will cramp and I cannot stand back up straight for ages, in bent over on the car park, sick all over I bet people think quazimodo had escaped the bell tower as I hobble along like him too. Lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Lmfao!! Mate, who would admit that? But yeah! Heavy leg press or squat, a **** or two try's escaping but if your good at holding it then you just avoid it lmfao! Definatly know the sickly feeling after getting off the leg press too hahahaha!!


Leg press, all I'll say is in the past I wasn't good at holding it, and had chronic sh1ts at the time. I don't often feel shame for anything, but did this day lol.


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> I actually don't train and anymore as they get smashed whilst I'm being sick in the way to the car. It trains them that hard that the will cramp and I cannot stand back up straight for ages, in bent over on the car park, sick all over I bet people think quazimodo had escaped the bell tower as I hobble along like him too. Lol.


Lmao! Funny as ****


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Leg press, all I'll say is in the past I wasn't good at holding it, and had chronic sh1ts at the time. I don't often feel shame for anything, but did this day lol.


Shame on you pal! Hahaha! Always make sure I go to the toilet before a leg workout! Make sure I'm all clear for the go ahead hahahaha


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I squat till I drop, then go home.


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

SK50 said:


> I squat till I drop, then go home.


Nothing else pal? Haha


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Shame on you pal! Hahaha! Always make sure I go to the toilet before a leg workout! Make sure I'm all clear for the go ahead hahahaha


Mate I was seriously ill with the sh1ts and stupidly still trained and went for a PB on leg press. Was horrific! Have you ever seem the look on people faces as you run past them whilst they are doing cardio, with **** dripping out of shorts into the floor. No? Your missing out. Very funny when I look back at it and if was someone else I definitely would've pointed and laughed.


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate I was seriously ill with the sh1ts and stupidly still trained and went for a PB on leg press. Was horrific! Have you ever seem the look on people faces as you run past them whilst they are doing cardio, with **** dripping out of shorts into the floor. No? Your missing out. Very funny when I look back at it and if was someone else I definitely would've pointed and laughed.


I hope to bloody god I don't see anything like that in my gym hahahaha, I would request the person to be banned and never to be aloud in the gym again hahahaha, there's a place and a time for that business hahahaha


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Nothing else pal? Haha


No, nothing else.

I powerlift though, not BB. I only ever squat, bench, dead, ohp and row. This also gives me a pretty well balanced physique without even trying. I think more people should stick to compounds and focus on adding poundage rather than doing a bunch of isolation especially when beginners. That may sound far out to some, but is IMO


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

I do a legs/push/pull routine and have three different alternate days as I like variation. Also trying some different stuff out in terms of rep ranges. So my routine looks like;

Legs1:

Squats: 5x6

Front Squats: 4x8

DB Lunges: 4x10

+Random Isolation work/Calves/Abs

Legs2:

Front Squats: 5x6

Romanian Deadlifts: 4x8

Legs Press: 4x8

+Iso/Calves/Abs

Legs3:

Squats: 5x6

DB Stiff Legged Deadlifts: 4x8

BB Lunges: 4x10

+Iso/Calves/Abs


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

SK50 said:


> No, nothing else.
> 
> I powerlift though, not BB. I only ever squat, bench, dead, ohp and row. This also gives me a pretty well balanced physique without even trying. I think more people should stick to compounds and focus on adding poundage rather than doing a bunch of isolation especially when beginners. That may sound far out to some, but is IMO


Fair enough mate haha... Some people do abit of both don't they? Isolation and circuits, circuits are good at the end of the week once you've already done everything before hand


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> I hope to bloody god I don't see anything like that in my gym hahahaha, I would request the person to be banned and never to be aloud in the gym again hahahaha, there's a place and a time for that business hahahaha


Be banned? Do you think I ever dared return after that?!? Did I fcuk lol. I was I contract so sent them a letter saying was in army and going overseas so they cancelled my contract no fee. They prop know the real reason why, the cleaner definitely did.


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

DuncRx7 said:


> I do a legs/push/pull routine and have three different alternate days as I like variation. Also trying some different stuff out in terms of rep ranges. So my routine looks like;
> 
> Legs1:
> 
> ...


Good idea pal, variation is key, can't just do the same thing over and over again without change haha... Benefits ain't as good as they would be if you swap things about abit and try something different


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Squats

Barbell alternating lunges

Stiff leg deads

Leg Press

Ham curls

Leg Exts

...Train calves diff day


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Be banned? Do you think I ever dared return after that?!? Did I fcuk lol. I was I contract so sent them a letter saying was in army and going overseas so they cancelled my contract no fee. They prop know the real reason why, the cleaner definitely did.


Hahahahaha, I probs would have done the same or I would have probably turned round and said! AND WHAT hahahaha... Think I would have said and what, **** happens, literally hahahahaha


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Squats
> 
> Barbell alternating lunges
> 
> ...


Always do things together me otherwise I don't find the motivation to do them when I say I will haha... I have to get things done or I let myself down! So getting things done in the first place avoids letting myself down


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Fair enough mate haha... Some people do abit of both don't they? Isolation and circuits, circuits are good at the end of the week once you've already done everything before hand


Dunno man, it obviously works for you but it's just not my bag (or area of expertise).... personally I just think it's important that the main movement of the day is one of the big powerlifts. If you screw yourself up bad enough doing the main lift, I don't see how you can really do much more or get much out of additional exercises. I'm a fan of exercise economy.


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Dunno man, it obviously works for you but it's just not my bag (or area of expertise).... personally I just think it's important that the main movement of the day is one of the big powerlifts. If you screw yourself up bad enough doing the main lift, I don't see how you can really do much more or get much out of additional exercises. I'm a fan of exercise economy.


Fair point pal


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Always do things together me otherwise I don't find the motivation to do them when I say I will haha... I have to get things done or I let myself down! So getting things done in the first place avoids letting myself down


I just do few sets of seated calf raises and standing bb raises during shoulders or chest day it only takes a few mins to do


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Tonight I smashed my legs,

Started off on squat machine squats( unable to do proper ones due to dodgy knee)

20x50 kg warm up

15 x 100kg

8 x 250 kg

2 x 290 kg

10 x 200kg

Next leg press

20 x 300kg

15x 400kg

8 x500 kg

6 x 550kg

1x 590kg- yay personal best!!

10 x 400kg

Staying on press but working calves

15 x 240kg x 3 ouch

Leg extensions

Stacked at 100kg 3 x 15 reps

Hamstring curls

20 x 35kg

15 x 45 kg

8 x 50 kg

2 x 75 kg showing off to my mate lol

Hobbled up the stairs for 10 mins on bike alternating between max and medium setting until feeling quite unwell

Very carefully hobbled downstairs like I'd just been for a sh1t after a vindaloo and wiped my @rse with nettles.

Hit the shower and then home, now led in bed wondering how I'm going to get to sleep cos my knees are killing me!


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I just do few sets of seated calf raises and standing bb raises during shoulders or chest day it only takes a few mins to do


Best way mate


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Tonight I smashed my legs,
> 
> Started off on squat machine squats( unable to do proper ones due to dodgy knee)
> 
> ...


Sounds like you lifted some serious weights bro haha... No wonder you've got dodgy knees haha... Just woke up in the middle of the night and my legs are shattered  god help me when I'm working tomorrow!!!!! Meh


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Set a reebok step up in the squat rack so it was 1" below parallel when I sat on it.

Bar x 20

100kg x 5 x 2

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

170kg x 4

170kg x 4

160kg x 5

140kg x 5

100kg x 5

60kg x 10 no box

DONE.....


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Sounds like you lifted some serious weights bro haha... No wonder you've got dodgy knees haha... Just woke up in the middle of the night and my legs are shattered  god help me when I'm working tomorrow!!!!! Meh


Ha Legs are my strongest asset, but they do have to carry 20 st about all day so they ought to be strong. Got a leg day planned on Monday with a pal from the gym, I've seen him press 740kg for 4 reps! That's my ultimate target!!


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Ha Legs are my strongest asset, but they do have to carry 20 st about all day so they ought to be strong. Got a leg day planned on Monday with a pal from the gym, I've seen him press 740kg for 4 reps! That's my ultimate target!!


Speechless haha, couldn't imagine the plates fitting on hahaha


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I do 4 Sets of Barbell Lunges but do them a set on each leg.

Back Squats.

Leg press.

Leg Curl.

Hamstring extensions.

Week 2.

Walking Dumbell Lunges.

Front Squats.

Jumping Dumbell Squats.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Leg extensions and hamstring curls light for warm up

Front squats 5 sets

Leg Press 5 sets

Super Set leg press and leg extensions with high reps for 3/4 sets to failure

Hamstring Curl

Seated Calve raises

Calf raises on hack squat

Go home slowly holding onto banisters down stairs


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

Squats 5x5

BB Lunges 5x8

Ham Raises 5x8

Calf Raises 5x20

Dead on back so hamstrings get worked then aswell!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Barbell squats

Leg press

Hack squats

Barbell Lunges

Leg ext supersets

SLDL

leg curls superset

Standing calf raises

seated calf raises

result = gimped 4 days and massive endorphin release that night lulz


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

This week..

Zercher Squats 4x9

RDL 4x10

Dumbell Lunges 3x8

Extensions 3x12 (last set slow eccentric)

Standing Leg Curls 3x10

Then went back to extensions for 1x30 Lighter weight


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Squats 5x8

Leg extensions 4x20 first 10 reps heavy straight in to 10 light reps

Seated Leg Curl 4x20 first 10 reps heavy straight in to 10 light reps

Leg press 5x10 or 4x12

SLDL 4x10


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Monday was my first proper day back training them, still only light though.

My current leg routine is:

Lying hamstrung curls 4x15

Leg extension 4x15

Db SLDL 4x15

Squats 4x25

Standing calf 4x10

Seated calf 3x20+


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

Squats

Leg Press (with my legs together and toes pointing out, I get good focus on the tear drop)

Leg extensions with a triple drop on the last set

Lying Hamstring curls (one leg at a time)

One set of seated ham curls to finish them both off together

standing Calf raises

seated calf extensions with my toes pointed in to hit the solius (I hope I spelt that right)

I'm going high volume as I get closer to my comp at the moment. Usually I wouldn't do the seated ham curls.


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> I do 4 Sets of Barbell Lunges but do them a set on each leg.
> 
> Back Squats.
> 
> ...





Spangle1187 said:


> Leg extensions and hamstring curls light for warm up
> 
> Front squats 5 sets
> 
> ...





Trev182 said:


> Squats 5x5
> 
> BB Lunges 5x8
> 
> ...





SickCurrent said:


> Barbell squats
> 
> Leg press
> 
> ...


Keep it up lads  BOOM


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

[QUO TE=jonyhunter;4869108]Squats

Leg Press (with my legs together and toes pointing out, I get good focus on the tear drop)

Leg extensions with a triple drop on the last set

Lying Hamstring curls (one leg at a time)

One set of seated ham curls to finish them both off together

standing Calf raises

seated calf extensions with my toes pointed in to hit the solius (I hope I spelt that right)

I'm going high volume as I get closer to my comp at the moment. Usually I wouldn't do the seated ham curls.


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

jonyhunter said:


> Squats
> 
> Leg Press (with my legs together and toes pointing out, I get good focus on the tear drop)
> 
> ...


Sounds very interesting pal, good luck in your comp


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Sounds very interesting pal, good luck in your comp


Interesting is not the word mate haha. More like....savage. I'm more or less useless for 2-3 days afterwards..  Thanks though fella.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

5 sets of squats

Maybe 3 to a bench

3 sets hamstring curls

4 sets stiff deadlift

4 leg press

4 calf raise of leg press

And need some more calf work


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Squats. 10 sets of 5 increasing weight.

Romanian Deads. 3x10.

Box Jumps. 3x10.

Calf work. 3-5x10-20.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just starting a PPL routine instead of my normal split. Ive decided to also do 5x5 on all my compounds as theyre the most important, so legs are planned to go as follows....

Squat 5x5

Lunges

Single leg deadlifts (cant do normal deadlifts at the mo)

Hamstring curl

Leg extension


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

jonyhunter said:


> Interesting is not the word mate haha. More like....savage. I'm more or less useless for 2-3 days afterwards..  Thanks though fella.


Haha I know the feeling mate, feel useless myself ATM haha, on my feet all day aswell so that isn't helping  haha


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Haha I know the feeling mate, feel useless myself ATM haha, on my feet all day aswell so that isn't helping  haha


Oooft, feel for ya mate. Using the disabled toilet? lol


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

jonyhunter said:


> Oooft, feel for ya mate. Using the disabled toilet? lol


Lmao! We don't have one at my work place but il be struggling get back up after this break hahaha


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Lmao! We don't have one at my work place but il be struggling get back up after this break hahaha


Haha! I called in sick the day after I first trained legs. That was a tough spell.


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

jonyhunter said:


> Haha! I called in sick the day after I first trained legs. That was a tough spell.


Lmfao! We've all been there mate


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Trained legs yesterday as it happens - I did the following

Squat (weight including bar)

50kg x 15

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

100kg x 5

front squat

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

Leg press

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

200kg x 10

240kg x 10

280kg x 8

310kg x 6

Leg extensions

50kg x 15

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

Calve raises on leg press superset with weight standing calves raises

40kg x 15 superset 12 standing calve raises with 8kg dumbells

50kg x 15 superset 12 standing calve raises with 8kg dumbells

50kg x 15 superset 12 standing calve raises with 8kg dumbells

50kg x 15 superset 12 standing calve raises with 8kg dumbells

50kg x 15 superset 12 standing calve raises with 8kg dumbells

Then i cycled home (short 1.5 mile ride)

Anything i'm missing from the workout i should be doing?


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Trained legs yesterday as it happens - I did the following
> 
> Squat (weight including bar)
> 
> ...


I don't think so mate  lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Trained legs yesterday as it happens - I did the following
> 
> Squat (weight including bar)
> 
> ...


Do you think that, if you can complete that workout with so much volume, that you may not be putting maximum effort in??


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Do you think that, if you can complete that workout with so much volume, that you may not be putting maximum effort in??


It's a very fair point - I'm struggling to push higher in weights without sacrificing form so i've end up doing more reps instead.

I am more than welcome to suggestions though!


----------



## Zeebo1uk (Jan 23, 2012)

Leg day for me starts with 2 sets of leg extensions to get the blood flowing and warm up my knees, the it's as follows

Sqauts

45* leg press

Leg extension

Hack sqauts

Lying leg curls

Standing single leg curls or stiff leg dead lifts

Haven't got the energy for calves after that so there left till another day


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Zeebo1uk said:


> Leg day for me starts with 2 sets of leg extensions to get the blood flowing and warm up my knees, the it's as follows
> 
> Sqauts
> 
> ...


Calves are easy, no bloody excuse haha.... Don't get me wrong they burn a little bit but the pain is nothing to what the quads give haha


----------



## Zeebo1uk (Jan 23, 2012)

Hit Qauds/hams hard and usually finished within 50 mins to pretty exhausted afterwards


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Leg press 1

squat 1

curl 1

calves 1

extension 1

standing dls 1

and if I've still got something left lunges

(by 1 I mean 1 working set til physical failure at around 6 reps, I do a few warm ups for the press, squat, curl and dls - I have around 20 sets incl warm ups(most would consider some of my warm ups working sets).

However not at my main gym right now, I miss hack squats and box squats ^^ .


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Squats

Extensions

Leg press(rarely though as the above are just enough for me)

Calf raise on the leg press machine

Don't do anything for hamstrings because the deadlifts are more than enough for me


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> Squats
> 
> Extensions
> 
> ...


Adding hamstrings back to my routine this week, I gave them a couple of weeks off just to shock the when I do them again, 7 sets on lying hamstring curl and seated hamstring curl on full rack on Thursday, let's do this!! Haha


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> Adding hamstrings back to my routine this week, I gave them a couple of weeks off just to shock the when I do them again, 7 sets on lying hamstring curl and seated hamstring curl on full rack on Thursday, let's do this!! Haha


Fair enough mate, my back day is on Tuesday and then legs on Thursday but not enough recovery, especially for hams so no even point of doing them on leg day as they still sore :/


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

SK50 said:


> No, nothing else.
> 
> I powerlift though, not BB. I only ever squat, bench, dead, ohp and row. This also gives me a pretty well balanced physique without even trying. I think more people should stick to compounds and focus on adding poundage rather than doing a bunch of isolation especially when beginners. That may sound far out to some, but is IMO


I'm pretty much doing the same (Stronglifts) and I love its simplicity and effectiveness. Every days a leg day - how badass can you get


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I normally do the same as everyone else however on this rig there is limited equipment so this week I had a total change and did 6sets of squats of 10 reps at 145kg (Max weight they have here) and then did 6 sets of 10reps db lunges with 27.5kg and biked 10miles

The next morning my legs hurt so much it was agony to walk up the stairs on the platform. I normally squat a lot heavier with less reps and they never hurt like that!


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Squats

Incline Leg Press

Squats on a smith machine (No locking the knees and no ATG)

Leg Extensions

SL Deadlifts

Leg Curls

Stand Calf Raises

Seated Calf Raises

20 minutes of fast bicycle with medium resistance.


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> Fair enough mate, my back day is on Tuesday and then legs on Thursday but not enough recovery, especially for hams so no even point of doing them on leg day as they still sore :/


Fair enough pal


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bear2012 said:


> I normally do the same as everyone else however on this rig there is limited equipment so this week I had a total change and did 6sets of squats of 10 reps at 145kg (Max weight they have here) and then did 6 sets of 10reps db lunges with 27.5kg and biked 10miles
> 
> The next morning my legs hurt so much it was agony to walk up the stairs on the platform. I normally squat a lot heavier with less reps and they never hurt like that!


That's how it should be  haha


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Jamiewalker188 said:


> That's how it should be  haha


I did box splits as the weight was lighter than I normally use and obviously hit them from a different angle but OMG they ached and my a55 cheeks hurt to sit down. Everyone was "hey mate you ok?" Seriously I was walking up 8 flights of stairs like I was 200 years old and carrying 25stone lol


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bear2012 said:


> I did box splits as the weight was lighter than I normally use and obviously hit them from a different angle but OMG they ached and my a55 cheeks hurt to sit down. Everyone was "hey mate you ok?" Seriously I was walking up 8 flights of stairs like I was 200 years old and carrying 25stone lol


Hahaha mate I can imagine, definatly know the feeling


----------



## Jamiewalker188 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well my leg workout went well tonight lads! Hope yours did too if you trained them that is.... Haha


----------

